# Counter Strike Source ..::Indian Server List::..



## siddharth_menon (Jan 6, 2005)

This is really very suprising if there r 2000 servers in US of Counter Strike then there is only 1 server in India. Da ratio is tooooo bad  

Well there are not even hand full of servers in India, just for name sake Frag-Shack hosts two Servers for Counter Strike.

But for the new Counter Strike Source there is no server. don't knw Y. I guess nt is Free in India so nobody wants to host any, (Ya inc me).

Why i am stress on Indian servers is cause of *Latency* I get min of 305 these day. Well if it would have been an Indian server it would be 45~ The diff is too much & the game play is improved.

I hav indeed come across a new Indian Server but is password protected. Don't knw y but cause of tat only handfull of ppl play there. Even i can't play  But still I am kinda happy, atlest i can hope for more  .

Details on ONE & only ONE Indian Server

```
Server Name : Counter-Strike Source Dedicated Server
IP Address    : 203.122.58.142:27015
Map              : de_aztec
Latency         : 45
```

Open for all

```
Server Name :GameZone CS Source :: Malaysia
IP         : 202.71.97.52:27015
Map      : Keeps Changing but only offical maps.
Latency : 325
```

Well this is all i can find... ple help vt servers tat givs u lowest Latency!!


----------



## wORm (Jan 6, 2005)

What happened to the 7star CSS server in Mumbai? It used to be always full.


----------



## siddharth_menon (Jan 6, 2005)

wORm said:
			
		

> What happened to the 7star CSS server in Mumbai? It used to be always full.



lol those where da days... I use to play whole day there. It was a pirated copy of CSS based on Emporio's version. I guess he failed to update them & one day i just stoped.  

If anyone wats to host one for free... ple PM me for tips


----------



## siddharth_menon (Jan 7, 2005)

K ... can anybody atleast tell me da password for da One & only Indian Server  

I wanted to contact da *Admin*


----------



## wORm (Jan 7, 2005)

Siddharth, I get crap ping of 120ms from the Indian server you posted. With a quick WHOIS search I found out that the server is on SPECTRA NET in Delhi, which partly explains the pings.

Frag-shack will start a CSS server in mumbai soon, its only a matter of time. We can play there with good pings.


----------



## siddharth_menon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well gd newz is its hosted by Kawabonka

I have loged it.. & just in process... i ll surelly tell u da results


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 27, 2007)

*BUMP*
now u can play on CS with dataone servers
*bsnl.indiagames.com/bpremium/general/csserver.jsp


----------

